

Where do online music providers like Pandora and last.fm get their music? - pcharles

How do they get access to the large catalogs of music? And where do they store them? Or is it a CDN provider that they all piggback off of?
======
robbiet480
Pandora rips it all from CDs. I have seen the stations. They are required by
the license to keep the CDs on the premises as well. I live down the street
from Pandora's office in Oakland, California.

~~~
trafficlight
I always wondered why they required a physical cd if you want to submit your
music to them. Now I know.

